# The "Sweet Spot"



## adamb2k6 (Mar 1, 2006)

My male cat Tiger has a "sweet spot" so to speak. When you scratch his back in a certain spot, first he kind of looks like hes chewing something then a few seconds later he starts to just lick himself randomly. It's actually quite amusing, I'll have to get a video of this for you all. Just imagine, scratch, yum yum yum, lick!


----------



## mdmenagerie (Nov 30, 2005)

Hermione loves for you to scratch right on the back of her head. She will crane her neck so she can push her head into your hand even deeper. 

The video I'm sure would be very funny


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2006)

Several of mine do that. Cracks me up. My dogs do it too.


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

adamb2k6 said:


> My male cat Tiger has a "sweet spot" so to speak. When you scratch his back in a certain spot, first he kind of looks like hes chewing something then a few seconds later he starts to just lick himself randomly. It's actually quite amusing, I'll have to get a video of this for you all. Just imagine, scratch, yum yum yum, lick!


My Cléo used to do this too... but she strated with a yawn and then she licked herself...


----------



## Sky Eyes Woman (Feb 26, 2006)

Pearl would do this also. I liked to put my hand in front of her face when she started the random licking because she'd lick my hand and then do that 'chewing at a flea' thing.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

mdmenagerie said:


> Hermione loves for you to scratch right on the back of her head. She will crane her neck so she can push her head into your hand even deeper.


My little love muffin, Star, does that too. It's almost like he's trying to push my hand off, but when I move my hand, he headbutts my hand as if to say, "Hey! That's not what I wanted you to do!!"


----------

